# AD Removed from CL-Golden in Spartanburg SC needs a home



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

A friend sent me this link to a craigslist ad. I don't go there since I am full up with rescues, but I'd be glad to help transport.

Registered Golden Retriever
Registered Golden Retriever (Spartanburg )









We are rehoming our Golden. He is a registered, 15 month old dog. We no longer have the time to devote to him that he deserves. There will be a $50 rehoming fee and he needs a fenced yard. Last vet visit was less than a month ago and he is in good health. He's about 80lbs. Emails only. If you leave your phone in the email I can call you for a visit. Thank you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I just never understand why anyone would put their dog on Craigslist. There are so many better ways to help...if you can't keep your own dog.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll contact them with a recommendation they contact rescues, but thought I'd try here first. Some dogs have gotten wonderful homes through the forum.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, thanks Coopers mom


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

So sorry for this boy.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He is beautiful -- I actually know of someone in South Carolina who works with rescues and will pass this on to her. I'm glad they noted he needs a fenced yard, he might like to wander.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in Charlotte metro area, about two hours from Spartanburg, and would be willing to pick this dog up and drive a leg in any direction.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I could pick him up and get him to nolefan.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I could also help, I am about an hour north of nolefan. If there is a need for transport in this direction, count me in!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any update on this boy?


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2013)

Tho we've recently applied to a couple local GR rescues, we might be interested in this cutie & are about 3 hrs from Spartanburg (Winston-Salem, NC). Does anyone know where he is now? Is he still w/ the owners that listed him on craigslist? If so, I can contact them directly.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2013)

GoldenMum, thanks for the pm. I can't reply to pm's because I don't have 15 posts. If the dog you're referring to is the 11 mo old female w/ bladder "issues" we just can't take that on. We already have a cat who picks & chooses when he'll use the litter box so we've had to roll up & store away all rugs & keep all bedroom doors closed. I just don't want to deal w/ more of that. It's one thing to have a problem develop w/ a dog you already have -- I'll do anything for a pet. But I'm not going to knowingly take that on right now. Thanks so much tho & if you see any others in the area pls keep me in mind!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Goldens have been showing up on CL more and more, I had an email about a female Golden who needed a home somewhere in the Charlotte area, owner had lost there home. I'll see if I can still find it.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2013)

If I post 1 more msg I can at least send GoldenMum a visitor's msg so here goes -- post #5 . . .


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm around. My kids are all back in school so I'm very flexible on weekdays. PM me and I'm happy to give my phone number and can drive, just let me know what you all find out.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The ad is still active on CL so I assume he is still looking for a home. The ad requests response by e-mail with your phone number if interested. He's in Spartanburg, SC.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

He is so gorgeous!
Bumping him up!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping this boy up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Has anyone contacted the person with the ad to see if he is still available?

Sometimes the posters don't remove the ads.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2013)

When I click on the link it says the post has been deleted by the author so hopefully that means he's been adopted! :crossfing


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful dog! Hope he found a home


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

NancyP said:


> When I click on the link it says the post has been deleted by the author so hopefully that means he's been adopted! :crossfing


Thanks NancyP, I checked before I posted asking, the ad was still up.

Hope this means this boy found a home he deserves.


----------

